# Help from scrapbookers...need africa shaped punch or die cut



## jess_adams24 (Dec 11, 2010)

Do any of you scrapbookers know where I can get a africa shaped punch or die cut. They need to be pretty small. I want to put them on scrabble tile necklaces. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## calico21 (Dec 20, 2010)

if you know anyone who has a cricut they may have one. I believe there is a cartridge for maps for like teachers and students to use. And it can be sized anywhere from 1/2 inch and up.


----------

